# New Build. 2017 HB Biscayne



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

View attachment 3830
View attachment 3831
Hey guys so I got the text. My boat is in the mold. Will keep you guys posted with some build pics!


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

View attachment 3833
Kevlar is in the hull.


----------



## westsidefly (Aug 15, 2014)

sotilloa1078 said:


> View attachment 3830
> View attachment 3831
> Hey guys so I got the text. My boat is in the mold. Will keep you guys posted with some build pics!


Did you sell your Pro or are you running two skiffs?


----------



## Zhunter (Feb 19, 2014)

looking good


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

westsidefly said:


> Did you sell your Pro or are you running two skiffs?


Sold the Pro. Took a whole 4 days to sell!


----------



## westsidefly (Aug 15, 2014)

sotilloa1078 said:


> Sold the Pro. Took a whole 4 days to sell!


Nice!


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

sotilloa1078 said:


> Sold the Pro. Took a whole 4 days to sell!


What colors are you gonna go with?


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Whisper Gray Hull and slicks. Aqua mist non skid.


----------



## Zhunter (Feb 19, 2014)

What power?


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

F70


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

Congrats, looking forward to seeing your build pics!

M-


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

View attachment 3896
Hull has been cored!


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

View attachment 3986
View attachment 3985

Deck has been sprayed and glassed. It will be cored next (tomorrow) hull should be pulled out of the mold this week. Things are moving along. GPS got the factory today. The waiting continues.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Been seeing more than a few new skiffs with Ice Blue non-skid over Kingston or Whisper Gray slicks.

Looking forward to seeing your Aqua Mist non-skid on Whisper Gray.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

MariettaMike said:


> Been seeing more than a few new skiffs with Ice Blue non-skid over Kingston or Whisper Gray slicks.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your Aqua Mist non-skid on Whisper Gray.


I agree. I had to switch it up a bit. I almost went with the exact color of my Pro. But I had to switch it up a bit.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Liner and deck are all cored. Everything should be coming out of the molds soon! 


View attachment 4057
View attachment 4058


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

This is a great looking boat and well spoken of. Congrats. Am curious as to why you picked this hull over some of the other choices out there. I'm not actively looking to a replace my 18 waterman right now but if I did then this would be on short list. As would the 12 degree chittum (less expensive sb version) and maybe the Evo and Fury. I'm a 90% redfish guy but often cross open water (7-12 miles) to do it w occasional tarpon trips off panhandle beaches.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

hookemdano said:


> This is a great looking boat and well spoken of. Congrats. Am curious as to why you picked this hull over some of the other choices out there. I'm not actively looking to a replace my 18 waterman right now but if I did then this would be on short list. As would the 12 degree chittum (less expensive sb version) and maybe the Evo and Fury. I'm a 90% redfish guy but often cross open water (7-12 miles) to do it w occasional tarpon trips off panhandle beaches.


Well for me my decision was simple. I wanted a boat that can handle rough water well, keep me dry and be silent on the anchor while Tarpon fishing. And honestly I wanted a boat with 12 degrees of deadrise that I could still fish tailers in. And I'm biased but the Biscayne is a beast of a skiff! Super dry and flat out gets it in rough water. At the same time the skiff poles amazing. I had a professional before and I think this skiff will suit me better! If you ever want to chat feel free to give me a call 954-684-2705

Alonzo


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks Alonzo. Would be interested to hear your opinions on some of the newer boats out there.


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice looking forward to seeing the color combo.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

hookemdano said:


> Thanks Alonzo. Would be interested to hear your opinions on some of the newer boats out there.


Would love to chat man. I've been in a lot of different boats. And I'm always honest. Hah


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

grovesnatcher said:


> Nice looking forward to seeing the color combo.


Thanks! I can't wait to see it finished also. I'll be posting a full list of specs soon.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

View attachment 4210
Boat is out of the mold. Here's a picture of the business end!


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

A real wave crusher great for poling to tarpon.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

View attachment 4289
They made some more progress, right before their holiday week off!


----------



## Rayreds (Oct 24, 2016)

Glad to see you got it going Mine will be ready the end of January. Will Keep you posted and looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

View attachment 4373


Last picture before they went on holiday break. I'm digging the two tone contrast!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

sotilloa1078 said:


> View attachment 4373
> 
> 
> Last picture before they went on holiday break. I'm digging the two tone contrast!


Me too. Got me thinking of putting that Aqua Mist over Sea Mist.

Looking forward to seeing the cap on with gray console.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

MariettaMike said:


> Me too. Got me thinking of putting that Aqua Mist over Sea Mist.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the cap on with gray console.


Thanks I can't wait to see it all complete also!


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Ok guys so here's the build specs of my boat. 

2017 HB Biscayne
Whisper grey hull and slicks 
Aqua Mist Non Skid 
Center console with cooler seat 
Yamaha F70 
Oversized casting platform 
Backrest on poling flatform 
Bolted on cushion package 
Tibor Pushpole caddy 
Raymarine ES98 with down vision 
Bubbler system for live well 
Hook pull ring on console (must have for me ) 
12V plug on console 

Kept the boat simple and very functional. The boat comes standard with lots of good also. Like, plumbed live well with two pumps etc.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

Looks great!
Did they change the hull of the Biscayne recently?


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

backbone said:


> Looks great!
> Did they change the hull of the Biscayne recently?


Nothing recently than I'm aware of.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Let me preface this by saying that your skiff will turn out awesome and I know that this builder has much more expertise than I do or will, but: are you at all concerned about those front deck supports and the way they are cut? It looks like they are cut rather inconsistent, and not to the precise straight lines one would expect from the leader of fit & finish. I know that the deck will be bonded with putty to those supports and will fill any gaps, but do they not have a single straight edge in the shop??

Maybe they are poor photos or I'm a little drunk (I did go to a bourbon tasting today)


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

yobata said:


> Let me preface this by saying that your skiff will turn out awesome and I know that this builder has much more expertise than I do or will, but: are you at all concerned about those front deck supports and the way they are cut? It looks like they are cut rather inconsistent, and not to the precise straight lines one would expect from the leader of fit & finish. I know that the deck will be bonded with putty to those supports and will fill any gaps, but do they not have a single straight edge in the shop??
> 
> Maybe they are poor photos or I'm a little drunk (I did go to a bourbon tasting today)


Yobata, before the deck is bonded all of the supports are sanded flat and even to form a perfect fit.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

View attachment 4699
View attachment 4700
View attachment 4701
Deck is on. Boat is coming along....


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

yobata said:


> Let me preface this by saying that your skiff will turn out awesome and I know that this builder has much more expertise than I do or will, but: are you at all concerned about those front deck supports and the way they are cut? It looks like they are cut rather inconsistent, and not to the precise straight lines one would expect from the leader of fit & finish. I know that the deck will be bonded with putty to those supports and will fill any gaps, but do they not have a single straight edge in the shop??
> 
> Maybe they are poor photos or I'm a little drunk (I did go to a bourbon tasting today)


You went to a bourbon tasting and spelled everything right...I think


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

sotilloa1078 said:


> Yobata, before the deck is bonded all of the supports are sanded flat and even to form a perfect fit.


Why did they paint it before sanding it flat?


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bluwave said:


> Why did they paint it before sanding it flat?


No clue. They paint it, sand it down even and move on. I'm pretty sure they paint the whole inside in one shot.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Bluwave said:


> Why did they paint it before sanding it flat?


I guess they paint at that point in the build process because its more efficient use of labor and materials; easier to mark where to trim, cut holes for the rod tubes, drains, wiring, etc...; better for cleaning up after doing all that stuff.

Then they put in the nav lights, wiring, rod tubes, etc...and then you can't really paint in there after that...then the cap is chemically bonded (glued) on "permanently" and then they go around everywhere including inside the bow and clean off excess glue.

See frame 64 in this Darkside thread. Look at the builders feet sticking out the hatch. (Most complete HB build thread I've ever seen.)

http://www.tribenwater.com/forums/h...istory-my-hells-bay-under-construction-7.html


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

That's a beautiful skiff... Having one custom built has to be an exciting thing to experience...


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I know you have to be ecstatic! This was one of the best parts of my build where you see all of those fiberglass parts coming together to look like a boat. Good on ya.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Yeah man! I'm just ready to get it and get back on the water. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Image showing bulkheads with cutouts for the rod tubes on my boat. I wish I could be there doing my own photo documentation of the build so I could get much better photos but oh well... In spite of the poor composition have to use whatever they send me. Trying to edit these jpegs in Lightroom to make them semi presentable. Anyway I digress this photo shows this stage of the build with interior paint as per discussion.


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

sotilloa1078 said:


> No clue. They paint it, sand it down even and move on. I'm pretty sure they paint the whole inside in one shot.


I'm an idiot... it probably makes a better bond with a raw surface as opposed to a painted one. I really like the color scheme you chose.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bluwave said:


> I'm an idiot... it probably makes a better bond with a raw surface as opposed to a painted one. I really like the color scheme you chose.


Nah man it was a legit question. And yes the bond is definitely stronger with a raw surface. And thanks for the kind words man!


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

View attachment 4715
Picture from today.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Wish I had pictures from the build of my Professional! Looking forward to seeing the finished product! I know you can't wait!!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

sotilloa1078 said:


> Nah man it was a legit question. And yes the bond is definitely stronger with a raw surface. And thanks for the kind words man!


The skiff is looking great, Zo!

And yes, as stated, if they bonded it to the paint, it will technically rely on how well the paint is holding onto the bare bulkhead to begin with. However, I am surprised they still don't cut a straight line. It'll be much easier to grind some paint off before bonding, than it would be to grind down bulkheads to make it a flat surface to bond. They aren't doing it wrong per say, as ultimately it will end up straight before it's bonded. They just aren't doing it as efficiently as they could. Again, not knocking it, as in the end, it will be done right. 

Boat looks great, I love the colors. I'm sure you'll be sliming it in no time!


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks Eric!


----------



## schwaggen01 (Dec 22, 2014)

Colors look great man. Ran mine on Sunday in the windy snot on Biscayne Bay... was just the tool for the job. Look forward to seeing this thing out there fishing.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

schwaggen01 said:


> Colors look great man. Ran mine on Sunday in the windy snot on Biscayne Bay... was just the tool for the job. Look forward to seeing this thing out there fishing.


Thanks man!


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

View attachment 4777
Rigging is in full swing! Look at that entry!


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

sotilloa1078 said:


> View attachment 4777
> Rigging is in full swing! Look at that entry!


Sexy huh? Sweet! Kinda reminds me of one of those knockout women on James Bond 007 movies. =)


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Love the picture above, great angle of the bow looking sweet


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

View attachment 4869
Boat is upright and the console is going in.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Motor is hung, casting platform is on, console is almost done being rigged, rub rail is on. Almost there!!!
View attachment 4923


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

View attachment 4924


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

Any way you have the dimensions of that platform ?


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Barbs_deep said:


> Any way you have the dimensions of that platform ?


Unfortunately I don't at the moment. Let me see what I can find out for you though.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

End of the day shot. She should be on the trailer and in the show room tomorrow.
View attachment 4940


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

sotilloa1078 said:


> View attachment 4777
> Rigging is in full swing! Look at that entry!


I'd love to see a shot like this of all the models side by side.


----------



## Rayreds (Oct 24, 2016)

Where are the cushions?? The one in the back should be mine. Its on its back!


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Rayreds said:


> Where are the cushions?? The one in the back should be mine. Its on its back!


Cushions will go on last.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

View attachment 4958


This is right after her bath. Waiting on the last two cushions. And I'll be picking her up weds.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

sotilloa1078 said:


> View attachment 4958


I'm liking the color combo. Looking forward to some full sun pics.

...and for what its worth, the former owner of my Waterman got so tired of straightening the large casting platform from twisting around one tie down, that he had all four legs through bolted and doesn't need a turnbuckle.

Maybe you should go with two turnbuckles like they did on this one, before you pick it up.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Darn nice boat


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

MariettaMike said:


> I'm liking the color combo. Looking forward to some full sun pics.
> 
> ...and for what its worth, the former owner of my Waterman got so tired of straightening the large casting platform from twisting around one tie down, that he had all four legs through bolted and doesn't need a turnbuckle.
> 
> Maybe you should go with two turnbuckles like they did on this one, before you pick it up.


That's something I've been tossing around. I may have the second turn buckle added on Tuesday. Because I HATE adjusting my platform over and over again.


----------



## Rayreds (Oct 24, 2016)

Good call on the second turnbuckle! But will thy charge you a change fee to add????


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

sotilloa1078 said:


> View attachment 4958
> 
> 
> This is right after her bath. Waiting on the last two cushions. And I'll be picking her up weds.


I be there on Wednesday can't wait to see your boat up close. Hoping to fish that morning before hand.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

grovesnatcher said:


> I be there on Wednesday can't wait to see your boat up close. Hoping to fish that morning before hand.


Awesome man I'll see you there!


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

View attachment 5158
She's done and is now tucked in the garage. Will post better pics tomorrow.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice man!


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

View attachment 5174
View attachment 5175
View attachment 5177


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Congrats skipper, beautiful ride.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Congratulations--just beautiful! Every time I see that 12" Raymarine I kick my self!


----------



## Zhunter (Feb 19, 2014)

Beautiful 

I want a ride


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Happy for you bro, I know the feeling of picking up your new boat and I wish I could relive that day over and over


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

DBStoots said:


> Congratulations--just beautiful! Every time I see that 12" Raymarine I kick my self!


This is the ES98 the 12" would have been a bit to big. This is just right. Thanks everyone for the kind words! Hope to slime her up asap!


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Well guys I'll say this. This skiff flat out RIDES out. Soft and dry, just like I knew she would be. And she's got some good mojo so far! Will post pics after the weekend!


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Well Randy said they put the mojo on these three boats. Did you happen to catch a glimpse of my boat while there? Supposed to be done today.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

commtrd said:


> Well Randy said they put the mojo on these three boats. Did you happen to catch a glimpse of my boat while there? Supposed to be done today.


I did, but completely slipped my mind to snap a picture. It looked great. It was in final stages when I saw it, and I think your trailer was there already also!


----------



## Rayreds (Oct 24, 2016)

sotilloa1078 said:


> I did, but completely slipped my mind to snap a picture. It looked great. It was in final stages when I saw it, and I think your trailer was there already also!


Hope mine was one of the ones that Got the MOJO, Picking up next Friday!!!
View attachment 5301


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Tarpon on fly! 
View attachment 5312
View attachment 5313
Well guys did some breaking in on the boat yesterday. Fished with my buddy Andy and we got the boat slimed up with some big fish. Like I said before, this skiff is the best riding skiff I've ever been in period. And I've been in A LOT of skiffs. The ride is SOFT and DRY! Boat drafts great with three on board sufficient enough to get to tailing Bonefish. Well before I get carried away. Here's a the pics of the first two fish to hand on the new Biscayne!


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Very nice! Damn.


----------



## Rayreds (Oct 24, 2016)

sotilloa1078 said:


> Tarpon on fly!
> View attachment 5312
> View attachment 5313
> Well guys did some breaking in on the boat yesterday. Fished with my buddy Andy and we got the boat slimed up with some big fish. Like I said before, this skiff is the best riding skiff I've ever been in period. And I've been in A LOT of skiffs. The ride is SOFT and DRY! Boat drafts great with three on board sufficient enough to get to tailing Bonefish. Well before I get carried away. Here's a the pics of the first two fish to hand on the new Biscayne!


M
Made a stop in New Orleans for a quick two days to put alittle more time on the HB and the red fish were hard to see. But did find a few to play.....this boat is a Dream!!!!
View attachment 5890


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Rayreds said:


> M
> Made a stop in New Orleans for a quick two days to put alittle more time on the HB and the red fish were hard to see. But did find a few to play.....this boat is a Dream!!!!
> View attachment 5890


Awesome Ray. Glad you're enjoying the boat!


----------

